# Lake Ogascanan, Quebec report



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Brad, Ginny and Jeremy Mullens greated my group (7) with a smile and a handshake upon our arrival at their lodge which stands at the end of a 55 mile stretch of logging roads which took us 4 hours, (we all had new vehicles or pulling a boat and were more careful then usual. Three hours on the way out). The drive in was the exact reason I picked this camp after many years of internet research. The old addage,..."if you can drive to it, it's fished out" does not apply here. 

After some paperwork, Jeremy gave us an informative 45 minute orientation on how to fish the lake and various hot spots to find the walleye on a map. We settled in our cabin, put our gear together and hit the lake. And what a beautiful lake it was. Very large with lots of character. Only problem,....the sky was bright blue and the temp was over 90 degrees with not a whisper of wind. We all know those aren't good fishing conditions. But persistance paid off after dialing in to good bottom structure I caught my biggest eye at 27". A little later I landed my biggest pike at 30+". Both were caught on light tackle,1/8 oz road runner tipped with a night crawler. First half day only produced 3 fish.

Day two was not much better weather wise, but we fished low light conditions for the eyes and caught some pike during the mid day.
Day three was hotter and calmer yet. We managed to catch a lot of pike in the shallow back bays and some eyes in the evening. The following day some clouds started showing themselves and the fishing picked up nicely. The rest of the week the weather co-operated and the wind/cloudy conditions produced good numbers.

All in all, our boat netted 78 for the week. Maybe not great numbers by some standards, but let me tell you about the quality of fish. First off, this lake has a slot limit of 14 1/2 - 21". We caught more walleye over the slot than under, 5 eyes 26-27" in our boat alone. We quickly held them close to the tape on the side of the boat before releasing. Most fish were in the 18-24" range. We ate fish 6 out of the seven days we were there. Most days I never saw another boat from any of the other outposts. Best day was when all 3 boats in my group were dragging and jigging on one spot and having fun watching eachother catch fish. It seemed like each fish you caught was bigger than the last. 

The other two boats were not as succesful but they only fish a few times a year and they never tried for the easier pike during the week. One boat managed 16 eyes in one day. But everyone caught fish each day. No taking fish home, only keeping what you want to eat and the remotness of this camp is what sold me. We never went for lakers but we marked them in all deep water. I will highly recommend this camp to anyone who wants quality walleye fishing. 

I will tell you about a very lucky/miracle incident that occured during an on coming storm. We knew some weather was rolling in so one boat hit the lake for a couple of hours of pre storm fishing while others were returning and swimming the hot mid day sun away at the dock next to our cabin. Talking, standing around, watching the clouds roll in, we knew it wouldn't be long before the sky opened up on us. So we casually walked towards our cabin when all of a sudden the loudest and strongest gust of wind came from across the bay. It seemed to pick up the water right out of the bay. But where we were it blew sand and debre everywhere. Our oldest fella (73) and I were walking past the fish house and quickly reacted by ducking out of the piercing sand behind the small building. It happened so fast. He was already behind the structure when I almost got to it. Just then I started to see it lift off its foundation. It was going to fall directly on me and he was hidding behind it. I yelled and only had time for two quick steps side ways. I tried to grab him on the way by, but for some reason he stopped after one step and decided to duck down. The building hit the ground with enough force to kill anyone. I saw the whole thing as I ran aside and watched the building slam into him. I'm still amazed at how it happened, but there happened to be a screened 2x2.5 window exactly where he croutched down to brace for impact. He only took some abrasions to the back and twisted his ankle. If he were just a couple of inches in any direction he would have gotten hit by the two by four framing. The gabled roof kept the structure off the ground enough not to break his legs. It was just like the cartoons or the Three Stooges. He said he never saw it coming but reacted because I reached up and yelled as I was running so he decided to crotch down. He was a little sore but still with us. As far as the boat on the water. Those guys had a plan to beach at the nearest beach and sit under a tree if they got caught. The wind forced them to shore and they took their seat cuisions to the nearest pine for makeshift cover. While sitting and waiting to get poured on they looked staight up and right behind their tree there was the nicest sturdiest moose lodge fit for a king. Waterproof and air tight they sat out the storm. An hour later everyone was fishing and thanking God for the good fortune.


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

I have been there, and really liked it. When we were there we didn't catch as many fish as you but I know what you mean by the size of the walleye. I know what you mean by the logging road we to pulled a boat in and it took us four hours to. I don't know who the driver that delivers gas back there but I wouldn't want that job. We figured their gas was around five dollars a gallon ten years ago what is it now. Glad you had a good trip and everyone is OK.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Gas was $8 gal. but we took our own in. Jeremy made a run into town while we were there took most of the day. They say it should only take 2.5. When we went in, it was sunny and shadows made it look like there were holes everywhere. We did make it out in 3+.


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

That's what they told us 2.5 to get in. We also took our gas. It was good trip but I know if it is one of the places I will go back to. But I would recommend it for someone to try. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice report! We went there 10 years ago and had some incredible fishing. We did not pull a boat and glad we didn't. I really enjoyed the ride in. Saw some moose and had some incredible views. 

We stayed in last lodge in the main camp. There were some big pike under the main boat dock. They were off limits to guests at that time. We had some incredible walleye fishing at the other end of the lake. They were leaving the spawning grounds setting up in the main lake on some rock piles . I would have loved to stay at the furthest outpost on the island. We caught one walleye just under 30" and a couple others pushing 29". I was suprised at how big the walleyes were. It takes a long time for those fish up there to get that big! We even caught some blue walleyes. 

Found some nice pike in the shallow grassy bays. We were going to try to hike to the two available out post lakes but ran out of time. I even brought some wire line and caught some lake trout in the big bay outside the main lodge. We spent a whole week there. I find myself thinking of that place now and then. 

John


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the nice responses. My fishen buddy and I take turns picking different locations each year. We're probably headed down south next year, but I think I'll pick this place again the following year. Especially since we have a good idea on what works and where to go. Very much worth the effort. The only thing I would change is our cabin. Cabin #1 was not as nice as the Point. Maybe Smith Pass next time (midway, just past the narrows).


----------



## Raylc (Jul 25, 2008)

We went in there over 30 years ago. Right after they cut the road. Had to duck log trucks all the way. Took all day. Cartopped a canoe and had a great time. Beautiful country, it was a Fly in only till that summer, only one camp on the lake.


----------

